
LulzSec-linked hacker mocked 9/11, threatened to burn down White House - GreekOphion
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/03/08/lulzsec-linked-hacker-mocked-9-11-threatened-to-burn-down-white-house/
======
zotz
The guy actually committed crimes. Why is the focus on his heresy rather than
the thefts he's committed?

